# MP3 vs AAC vs EAAC vs M4A



## mansi (Dec 27, 2006)

I need to convert my high bitrate MP3 files so that I can load them on my mobile phone and listen to them. This phone can play all these formats which is why I am confused that which format is best for encoding? I need best sounding files at lowest size. So please tell me which is the best format.

Also please tell the ideal bitrate at which one should encode for listening on phones and the best and easiest software to do it.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 27, 2006)

If you have a symbian phone, use OGG, that would provide you with the best compression ratio, with good quality.


----------



## panacea_amc (Dec 27, 2006)

i believe 128 kbps is gud enugh..it also depends upon ur fone..if u ve good quality speakers like tht of SE, the u shud not go down then 128kbps..and u can use Sound Forge for coverting ur audio files to any format u wish like mp3, wav, aac, ocg...hope this helps..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2006)

yup kalpik is rite... if u have a symbian fone u can dload oggplay to play ogg files... even the ultramp3 1.52 plays OGG..


----------



## mansi (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you for replies.
I have heard M4A or eAAC is best at both quality and size. Is it not right?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 28, 2006)

^^ OGG AoTuV is the best codec for lower bitrates. You can use dbpoweramp for conversion. There are 2 versions of OGG, the normal one and AoTuV version. AoTuV is highly tuned version. I have N70 and even 24 kbps OGG files sound extremely good! At 64 kbps you will get transparency!


----------



## assasin (Dec 28, 2006)

I've all my songs in my mobile in M4A format(48kbps),sud i reconvert them to OGG?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 28, 2006)

No.. Converting from a lossless format to another lossless format will only loose quality. If you have the original mp3 files, then you can compress them to OGG.

Edit: Yeah, its lossy, not lossles


----------



## mehulved (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess you mean lossy format, kalpik?
And mp3 is again a lossy format in itself.


----------



## assasin (Dec 28, 2006)

@kalpik I hav the original mp3 files,but converting to OGG means i'll hav to install OGG player cuz default player of Nokia 5500 wont play den and i wont be able to use Eq and Bass Boost.Wat sud i do


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 30, 2006)

i hav SE k750i i having  mp4 format in 128kbps it is fine ...i used nero encoding tool (inbuilt in nero)


----------



## kalpik (Dec 30, 2006)

assasin said:
			
		

> @kalpik I hav the original mp3 files,but converting to OGG means i'll hav to install OGG player cuz default player of Nokia 5500 wont play den and i wont be able to use Eq and Bass Boost.Wat sud i do


Install powermp3 player. That has a 10 band EQ and plays everything!


----------



## assasin (Dec 30, 2006)

^^^ But the only problem is PowerMP3 is not available for s60v3 (OS 9.1) mobiles.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 30, 2006)

^^ Then install LCG Jukebox. It plays mp3 and ogg, has manual as well as preset equaliser and can also play internet radio via GPRS. Sound quality is excellent. It is available for OS 9.1.


----------



## assasin (Dec 30, 2006)

^^^ Yeah i hav that app,the cracked version.Thanks 2 all of u 4 all ur replies.


----------



## Anand_RF (Dec 30, 2006)

What would be the best format to use in a non-symbian phone? Or to be more specific, in a SE Walkman phone? I want least file size with decent quality. Is eAAC+ the best format?


----------



## assasin (Dec 30, 2006)

@Anand RF   I have a Nokia 5500 Sport and i've converted all my mp3s to m4a (i.e.AAC+) format at 48kbit/44100Hz stereo.The tracks sound good in my mobile.Size of a track is 1.5MB approx


----------

